

Microsoft breaks into leaker employee's Hotmail without warrant - zurn
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/arrest-of-secret-leaking-ex-microsoftie-raises-hotmail-privacy-concerns/

======
samworm
"breaks into"? Errm, they have the keys to the door. They own the house. No
one broke in. Hotmail users give MS permission to look in their email when
they agree to the T&Cs. So using an account hosted by them to conspire against
them was pretty boneheaded to say the least.

~~~
ugk
Yeah this was a pretty sad attempt to hide. So much so that I almost wonder if
it was actually intentional theft.

------
luuio
"Courts do not issue orders authorizing someone to search themselves, since
obviously no such order is needed. So even when we believe we have probable
cause, it’s not feasible to ask a court to order us to search ourselves.
However, even we should not conduct a search of our own e-mail and other
customer services unless the circumstances would justify a court order, if one
were available."

